# Redfish are still the ticket



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

The first week of March was great...for a couple of us at least. We finally had push of trout into Sabine and the big redfish were plentiful, as usual. Yesterday produced redfish only. Barring any more really cold weather or flooding, we should be seeing the fishing continue to improve.

Capt. Pat Powell
Bigguns Guide Service
(409)626-1474


----------



## CathyS (Mar 11, 2019)

Do you have pics of the big redfish? I am curious to see


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know how to post pics here. Any tips?


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Pics


----------

